# Leader to nanofil



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally bought the rod missing in my arsenal. I spooled the reel on it with 15lb. nanofil . I attached an 8lb. Floro leader with back to back uni's, 7 wraps.
Second cast i snagged. Gave it the mighty tug and it appeared to break at the knot.
(Yes, could have been user error).

What type of knot would you suggest for joining nanofil to floro?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I use nano fill on a couple of rods, I back up the reel with mono and use the rest nano, I don’t use a leader on nano. Very expensive to use nano on the whole spool, so I use mono almost 1/2 the the rest nano.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No leader on nano here either.


----------



## bruceg (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried different knots to tie on a flouro leader. it can be done but i gave up and just tie on a small barrel swivel using the nanofil knot. Then an improved clinch for the flouro.
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/Berkley-ae-how-to-tie-the-nanofil-knot.html


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Seven turns Nano and five to six on leader depending on pound test. Or, use a quality (Spro) swivel and a Palomar on the nano and Trileen on the Leader. I do a lot of snap jigging for Saugeyes in rocky/snag infested areas so I use 15* Fluro Leader for abrasion resistance.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I use a palomar to palomar knot on my nano fill rods. But the leaders are usually 4ft or less for jigging. Use it on jigging rods because it's super quick n strong. IT IS NOT a good knot for trying to bomb casts. It catches going through micro eyes.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Improved Albright or F / G wrapping 10 times should work. Make sure the flouro is the loop end and the Nano is the wrap portion of the knot. Vice versa and it will fail. It’s too slick. Also make sure to wet the knot or the friction will cause stress and weaken union.

See video as they suggest:


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

I have tied the fg a few times. Very nice knot. 
Definitely need more practice at it at the house. A lot of times out in the boat. When it's cold, wet, dark, and my fingers aren't working good. I wind up falling back on that palomar.
Lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fish4Dale said:


> I have tied the fg a few times. Very nice knot.
> Definitely need more practice at it at the house. A lot of times out in the boat. When it's cold, wet, dark, and my fingers aren't working good. I wind up falling back on that palomar.
> Lol.


Haha that's the best part about the palomar! It's very cold wether friendly. I find the older I get the slower my hands get in the cold....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Improved Albright or F / G wrapping 10 times should work. Make sure the flouro is the loop end and the Nano is the wrap portion of the knot. Vice versa and it will fail. It’s too slick. Also make sure to wet the knot or the friction will cause stress and weaken union.
> 
> See video as they suggest:


This is what I tie with all my braids to floro. I can’t remember a fish breaking off at the knot, only deep snags that I try to pull off. This is a Great leader knot imo


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

If I tie the leader on at home I use the KG knot. If I tie it on the boat after a couple of beers I use the double Uni knot.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Double Uni is a 98% knot when tied correctly. Make double sure you lube the line when you pull it up or else it will burn every time. The evidence is when the knot fails and you see floro in your braid.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The nanofil knot is good but try out the RP (Royal Polaris) Knot. I've used an improved variation of the Nanofil knot for years until I discovered the RP knot. Holds better, holds longer and eliminates those annoying wind knots nanofil is more likely to cause than other superlines

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

